# Is buying a 'refurbished' Onkyo NR808 for $600 risky bizz??



## criss84 (Dec 29, 2010)

let me know what you think....... thx

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I purchased an Onkyo from them just a few months ago. I have had nothing but positive experiences with AC4L helping many friends and family members put together HT's based around B-Stock Onkyos from there. They are an Authorized Onkyo Dealer so there is a 1 year Warranty as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I wouldn't hesitate about buying from them or buying B-stock, they still have a warrenty so that is one of the bonus's.:T


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I actually had to return a refurb to A4L and had nothing but the best customer support experience from them when it happened. I would say that the chances are slim that you would receive a defective unit however; in the event you do, you can rest assured that A4L will be there to take care of you. :T

Additionally, I have not had an ounce of trouble out of my replacement unit either.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I just bought my Marantz SR5004 from A4L about 4 months ago and it was a refurb. It is working like new but I added an extra 2 year warranty for pretty cheap money so I am covered. The warranty is transferable also so that is a plus.


----------



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

no problem here, I've been to A4less three times, the last time was for my onkyo 807, haven't mist a beat to date, save your self some $$$$ on buying refurbished, from A4less

tcarcio"..... if you don't mind, how is that marantz SR5004 holding up?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

wynshadwm said:


> tcarcio"..... if you don't mind, how is that marantz SR5004 holding up?


It has been working perfectly and I am very happy with it. I am thinking of adding the ASEQ1 to it but haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Looking through the stuff in my box it seems my Onkyo TX-NR1007 is a refurb and open an box. I haven't had any issues yet and I'm thoroughly impressed with the performance. A4less has a great reputation.

Dan


----------



## yousomad (Dec 19, 2010)

My 707 should be here anyday now


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

I bought the exact same receiver from A4L and have had no issues. Mind you I am still learning all of the ins and outs of the 808. But had no issues what so ever. I even had it delievered to a US address and then brought to me.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

I was looking online trying to find a lower price for that model and couldn't find anything. Looks like they have great prices.


----------



## TexasNav (Jan 7, 2011)

I am looking into this site as well. Looking at the Marantz SR6005....and then once I got on the site saw the Onkyos as well.... decisions


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While I am a big fan of Marantz, if it was a choice between the 6005 and the 808, I would jump on the 808. The feature set on the Onkyo is just too much to go a different way.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree whole hearted on the 808 being the way to go.


----------



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

well criss84, "it looks like the "808" is a winner!! 

so don't forget to spend some quality time with it after its arrival, cause these things has lots of tweaks, "and then details,details :T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Another + for the 808.:T


----------



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> It has been working perfectly and I am very happy with it. I am thinking of adding the ASEQ1 to it but haven't made up my mind yet.


hi tcarcio , thanks for you response on the marantz SR-504 , 

a friend had ask me about it cause he had seen it on the A4less site, and he was going crazy about the price that they were selling for!! "so base on your :help:I gave him the information he'll be getting one.


----------



## LilGator (Feb 14, 2010)

I've had a refurb Onkyo TX-SR705 for 3 years and it's been running great. I purchased mine from Onkyo though I've heard nothing but good things about A4L.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

wynshadwm said:


> hi tcarcio , thanks for you response on the marantz SR-504 ,
> 
> a friend had ask me about it cause he had seen it on the A4less site, and he was going crazy about the price that they were selling for!! "so base on your :help:I gave him the information he'll be getting one.


Glad I could help. Just tell him, if he can swing it, to get the extended warranty like I did because for the money it is well worth it for the peace of mind. Plus if he decides in a year or so to upgrade he can sell it with the warranty because it is transferable......:T


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> Glad I could help. Just tell him, if he can swing it, to get the extended warranty like I did because for the money it is well worth it for the peace of mind. Plus if he decides in a year or so to upgrade he can sell it with the warranty because it is transferable......:T


I buy my warrantys from squaretrade.com you can find discount codes online if you search and can get a warranty cheap.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyway you can get a warranty works for me. Are they transferable from squaretrade?


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> Anyway you can get a warranty works for me. Are they transferable from squaretrade?


I think they are. you can also cancel them and get a refund on the warranty too. depending on how larage of an item sometimes they just refund you back what you paid and let you keep the item. My mom just had issues with her color lazer all in one. none of the buttons would work to go from fax to copy or scanner. she called them up and they just refunded her money back to her. they told her to ether try to get it repaired herself or to discard it. My older brother opened it up and here it had an issue with a broken solder joint at the wire hookup on the control pannel. now it works great and she got all her money back plus the cost of the warranty. I know someone who bought a warranty on a tv and they refunded him back for the tv too. The parts were on back order and if they cant repair it in 7 days you get your money back. They went ahead and had it fixed when the part came in at their cost. so they got their 900 dollar tv for the cost of the repair. 125 dollars. you can check on www.squaretrade.com 's web page for the terms of the warranty.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like it is transferable with restrictions but still a good deal....TRANSFER OF SERVICE AGREEMENT:
This Service Agreement may be transferred to any person in the United States. However, the ability to return or cancel this Agreement for a full refund of the purchase price is nontransferable.


----------



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> Glad I could help. Just tell him, if he can swing it, to get the extended warranty like I did because for the money it is well worth it for the peace of mind. Plus if he decides in a year or so to upgrade he can sell it with the warranty because it is transferable......:T


thanks for the heads up "but he had already beat us to that idea by taking the (three years $301-500 warranty for $32.00 at the same time when purchasing the unit from A4less) all for under $420.good deal :bigsmile::T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If you got the AVR and an Extended Warranty for 420 Dollars to your Door, I would say you did an excellent job.
At least half of the B-Stock Onkyo's I have setup from AC4L (at least 20) were Brand New AVR's that were simply rebadged refurbished.

This often happens when a replacement model comes out and a Manufacturer needs to move existing inventory.
You do lose a year of Factory Warranty, but the savings are huge.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

As per the recommendations of many on this board I was encouraged to by the 808 and I am very happy with it. I got mine for $599 from A4L. With the recent price drops I would have loved to upgrade to a 1007 or 1008 but it was just out of my price range at the time. I am sure you'll love it.


----------

